# Another one of a kind guitar.



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I won't pay $500 for this. I'll pay not more than $50


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Doesn't firewood go for $5 a bag these days?? That's some expensive firewood he's got advertised.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don’t know what’s funnier, the ad title or the price?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I think you meant a “half of a kind guitar”.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Latole said:


> I won't pay $500 for this. I'll pay not more than $50


But it’s a famous guitar from YouTube...


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

"There's an issue with the bridge pickup" 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I don’t know what’s funnier, the ad title or the price?



How about "There's only one of these in existance..."?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

_“If you don't want it, don't kick the tires”_

That should keep the Trolls at bay!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's another treasure from this seller......States he's "Not eager to let this one go"....that's ok, no one's eager to buy it either.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Imagine you put the original guitar into a Schrödinger Box and dropped it from a helicopter. This what you have when you open it.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Einstein's view of quantum theory was more realistic...like this:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Also known as the divorce model.


----------

